

Ask HN: Can you introduce me to some good tech sales people? - dnsworks

I'd like to meet some good sales reps who sell telecom, hardware, consulting, web services in a "consultative sales" model. I'm considering on a new company which will focus on Fortune-1000 firms, and whose sales cycle will require a high level of consultation as the model is proven. At previous companies I've found it quite difficult to identify sales representatives who fit this role.<p>I'm not looking to hire, but rather hoping to barter a nice meal in exchange for picking their brains on how to build realistic expectations for the productivity of a sales rep. I would appreciate any referrals!
======
brk
Sure, contact me offline if you like.

